# Ask Siri this....



## joepuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ask Siri who is her favorite college football team. I thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm going to have to gEt a droid now. That's to funny


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

i would not contaminate my phone with that vile dribble. Daily volsux time.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

I asked her when the last time Uga won a NC she said Im not sure..my database dont go back that far sorry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Ask Siri who is her favorite college football team. I thought this was pretty funny.





toyota4x4h said:


> I asked her when the last time Uga won a NC she said Im not sure..my database dont go back that far sorry.



The real joke is on you 2... Everyone knows, Vols don't possess the skills needed to turn on a new cell phone.. Why do you think there are still pay phones scattered around Knoxville. Vols have a hard enough pushing buttons that are numbered. And most phone calls Vols place are "collect" from jail..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The real joke is on you 2... Everyone knows, Vols don't possess the skills needed to turn on a new cell phone.. Why do you think there are still pay phones scattered around Knoxville. Vols have a hard enough pushing buttons that are numbered. And most phone calls Vols place are "collect" from jail..



Tell us how you really feel Slayer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tell us how you really feel Slayer!



Just stating facts...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

I can see his post when yall quote him spot lol. I predict he will go mia a few times this season! Thats what ppl do when they are so dead set on an outcome and then get let down they take a few weeks off from posting..see it every year with the dawgs.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I can see his post when yall quote him spot lol. I predict he will go mia a few times this season! Thats what ppl do when they are so dead set on an outcome and then get let down they take a few weeks off from posting..see it every year with the dawgs.



You actually have him on ignore?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> You actually have him on ignore?



I hurt his feelings.. .


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hurt his feelings.. .



good thug


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> You actually have him on ignore?



Yup hes just a troll. A uga homer troll I got tired of seeing his jibberish. When he said he wouldnt mind if Butch was in a car accident and died was it for me lol. I just like football its not my life and it seems to me browning takes things a litttttle too serious.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I can see his post when yall quote him spot lol. I predict he will go mia a few times this season! Thats what ppl do when they are so dead set on an outcome and then get let down they take a few weeks off from posting..see it every year with the dawgs.



i dont want to quote it Toyota: But that person from Utah just made a comment about your sister and some cousins.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol I don't have a sister.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't have anything against the rest of yall even you Matthew I've seen you post reasonable things from time to time by browning is just way too serious about this stuff lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't have anything against the rest of yall even you Matthew I've seen you post reasonable things from time to time by browning is just way too serious about this stuff lol.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yup hes just a troll. A uga homer troll I got tired of seeing his jibberish. When he said he wouldnt mind if Butch was in a car accident and died was it for me lol. I just like football its not my life and it seems to me browning takes things a litttttle too serious.



You just have to learn that these mouth breathers get very worked up over such trivial things.  Don't let them drag you down to their level.  You should just associate yourself with more Dukies.  The wine and cheese crowd knows how to hold a civilized conversation, unlike these whiskey swillers down here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> You just have to learn that these mouth breathers get very worked up over such trivial things.  Don't let them drag you down to their level.  You should just associate yourself with more Dukies.  The wine and cheese crowd knows how to hold a civilized conversation, unlike these whiskey swillers down here.



Sounds like you and him can get along quite well. He was a Chess player in high school..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> You just have to learn that these mouth breathers get very worked up over such trivial things.  Don't let them drag you down to their level.  You should just associate yourself with more Dukies.  The wine and cheese crowd knows how to hold a civilized conversation, unlike these whiskey swillers down here.



That's what you do here if you don't wanna listen to ppl is just block em. I troll some uga post and like to mess with some of the uga fans but I would never want Richt to die in a car crash for sure. It's just a game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol I don't have a sister.



I'm........... Trying.......... My................ BEST...................... To.................................. NOT............................................COMMENT.............................................................................................


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2015)

But back on topic GBO


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

My great dislike for the vols goes way back to before Fulmer. Went to a game in Knoxville and the fans were just awfully rude and hateful. Bama won that year, but It stuck with me all these years. I have been to lots of Auburn games and was never treated with disrespect. Heck, i would rather Bama loose to the barn than the vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's what you do here if you don't wanna listen to ppl is just block em. I troll some uga post and like to mess with some of the uga fans but I would never want Richt to die in a car crash for sure. It's just a game.



Get it right little grass hopper... I said "I WOULDN'T LOOSE ANY SLEEP OVER IT"..

Carry on.. Vols suck!


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like you and him can get along quite well. He was a Chess player in high school..



I shan't converse with you about my personal life and hobbies.  Don't you have a still to go check on?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> I shan't converse with you about my personal life and hobbies.  Don't you have a still to go check on?





Unfortunately, not in Momon land..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unfortunately, not in Momon land..



bet youd get a long stretch for that one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> My great dislike for the vols goes way back to before Fulmer. Went to a game in Knoxville and the fans were just awfully rude and hateful. Bama won that year, but It stuck with me all these years. I have been to lots of Auburn games and was never treated with disrespect. Heck, i would rather Bama loose to the barn than the vols.



Maybe you and Toyota can be friends...


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you and Toyota can be friends...



Why must you incite so much hate?  Have you gone to long without your Mountain Dew?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Why must you incite so much hate?  Have you gone to long without your Mountain Dew?



Hate??? I'm trying to help build a bonding relationship between those 2..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hate??? I'm trying to help build a bonding relationship between those 2..



i hold my water when i pass thru vol land. its not even worthy of a stop for me.


----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Ask Siri who is her favorite college football team. I thought this was pretty funny.



Awesome.


Very cool.


Good old Siri.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hold my water when i pass thru vol land. its not even worthy of a stop for me.



That's the 6 I know!!

Vols suck!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hold my water when i pass thru vol land. its not even worthy of a stop for me.



You mean you miss the chance to yellow some orange?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> My great dislike for the vols goes way back to before Fulmer. Went to a game in Knoxville and the fans were just awfully rude and hateful. Bama won that year, but It stuck with me all these years. I have been to lots of Auburn games and was never treated with disrespect. Heck, i would rather Bama loose to the barn than the vols.


That's strange.  I've always heard other fan bases compliment our fan base AND brag on the hospitality. We pride ourself on that.  But then again,  the UT-Bama rivalry runs deep and There is going to be apples every where you go though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's strange.  I've always heard other fan bases compliment our fan base AND brag on the hospitality. We pride ourself on that.  But then again,  the UT-Bama rivalry runs deep and There is going to be apples every where you go though.





I can only imagine what 6 did to those fans to make them "mean".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can only imagine what 6 did to those fans to make them "mean".



Showed them you could actually count past 10 without taking your shoes off??


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

they saw me cracking open peanuts with my six gold teeth and reading the Bama supplied game program at the same time. They kept calling me show off and stuff like that. it escalated soon afterward.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hold my water when i pass thru vol land. its not even worthy of a stop for me.



We appreciate that in Tennessee. Hate to contaminate our soil.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The real joke is on you 2... Everyone knows, Vols don't possess the skills needed to turn on a new cell phone.. Why do you think there are still pay phones scattered around Knoxville. Vols have a hard enough pushing buttons that are numbered. And most phone calls Vols place are "collect" from jail..



Apparently you missed the thread on teams with the most arrest. I remember seeing a few above UT on the list.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Apparently you missed the thread on teams with the most arrest. I remember seeing a few above UT on the list.



So you aren't disputing the fact that Vols aren't that bright??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> We appreciate that in Tennessee. Hate to contaminate our soil.



Pffftttt..... Contaminate?? Knoxville is a septic tank already..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pffftttt..... Contaminate?? Knoxville is a septic tank already..



 Daily volsux


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you aren't disputing the fact that Vols aren't that bright??



Well, UT currently has 51 players with a 3.0 or higher GPA. The man behind center, Josh Dobbs, is taking classes like Advanced Physics and Thermodynamics this semester on the way to his Aerospace Engineering degree. So I guess they are brighter than me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Well, UT currently has 51 players with a 3.0 or higher GPA. The man behind center, Josh Dobbs, is taking classes like Advanced Physics and Thermodynamics this semester on the way to his Aerospace Engineering degree. So I guess they are brighter than me.



You do realize Josh Dobbs is from Alpharetta, GA?? He wasn't born a "true" Tennessee Vol...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize Josh Dobbs is from Alpharetta, GA?? He wasn't born a "true" Tennessee Vol...



hopefully josh can teach some of them to read while he is there.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 26, 2015)

The university of Tennessee holds their student athletes to a higher standard than most, include the red team in the most.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> The university of Tennessee holds their student athletes to a higher standard than most, include the red team in the most.



daily volsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> The university of Tennessee holds their student athletes to a higher standard than most, include the red team in the most.



Preston Williams...


----------



## Lurker (Aug 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Preston Williams...



I couldn't imagine that someone who goes by "Pig" would ever have problems adjusting to college life, even if it is at the University of Tennessee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Lurker said:


> I couldn't imagine that someone who goes by "Pig" would ever have problems adjusting to college life, even if it is at the University of Tennessee.



or be lonely.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize Josh Dobbs is from Alpharetta, GA?? He wasn't born a "true" Tennessee Vol...



Sounds like he had enough sense to leave and play for a quality team. We have several from the peach state on our roster. They wanted to be a part of something great. I can't blame them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Sounds like he had enough sense to leave and play for a quality team. We have several from the peach state on our roster. They wanted to be a part of something great. I can't blame them.




I think you are proving my point.. No talent in Vol country cause they are a bunch of, well, how do you say, not so very bright region f people?You have to look out of the state for ANY talent...

Something great... Yeah, great is 1 bowl game in how many years? Please see My Avatar..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

morning volsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Sounds like he had enough sense to leave and play for a quality team. We have several from the peach state on our roster. They wanted to be a part of something great. I can't blame them.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Sounds like he had enough sense to leave and play for a quality team. We have several from the peach state on our roster. They wanted to be a part of something great. I can't blame them.



Then they wouldn't have gone north.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are proving my point.. No talent in Vol country cause they are a bunch of, well, how do you say, not so very bright region f people?You have to look out of the state for ANY talent...
> 
> Something great... Yeah, great is 1 bowl game in how many years? Please see My Avatar..



49 out of 97 players on UT's roster are from Tennessee. Hard to say we have no talent in state.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> 49 out of 97 players on UT's roster are from Tennessee. Hard to say we have no talent in state.




And your record last year was what? You should stop now. You are making yourself look silly...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And your record last year was what? You should stop now. You are making yourself look silly...



whats sad is that 48 out of staters were dumb enough to go there. so sad.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> 49 out of 97 players on UT's roster are from Tennessee. Hard to say we have no talent in state.



I dare say that more than half of any given school's roster comes from in state.  

I'm afraid I find myself in abit of a quandry trying to figure out the point you are trying, poorly, to make?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lurker said:


> I dare say that more than half of any given school's roster comes from in state.
> 
> I'm afraid I find myself in abit of a quandry trying to figure out the point you are trying, poorly, to make?



i think he is trying to say that if all the players were from out of state that they would be better than 6-6.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

Bottom line is, He said there wasn't any talent in Tennessee.   I don't really care where Butch gets them from, but he's brought 2 top 5 recruiting classes in two years. No, we haven't "arrived" yet, but we are trending upwards. We are rising, and planning to disappoint several more teams this year. The same two will be still here posting "daily Vols suck" even when we reach Atlanta.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

6 just does it to be cool or at least he thinks hes cool by doing it. Slayer well I cant talk about him on here...

I believe we are one of only 3 teams that have had a top 5 class the last few years in a row..something like that I heard on Finebaum yesterdee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Bottom line is, He said there wasn't any talent in Tennessee.   I don't really care where Butch gets them from, but he's brought 2 top 5 recruiting classes in two years. No, we haven't "arrived" yet, but we are trending upwards. We are rising, and planning to disappoint several more teams this year. The same two will be still here posting "daily Vols suck" even when we reach Atlanta.



the great thing about this forum is you can express dissenting opinions; unlike that nazi site volnation that has trained so many vol fans to become oblivious to reality.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the great thing about this forum is you can express dissenting opinions; unlike that nazi site volnation that has trained so many vol fans to become oblivious to reality.



I agree thats why I dont visit volnation. Some of those guys on there sounds as dilusional about 10rc as the uga fans do on here,


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> No, we haven't "arrived" yet, but we are trending upwards. We are rising, and planning to disappoint several more teams this year.



This, I whole heartedly agree with.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

Lurker said:


> This, I whole heartedly agree with.



Yep, if they can just hold things together and not run Butch out on a rail, they're another recruiting cycle or two away from getting back to the top of the SEC East.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, if they can just hold things together and not run Butch out on a rail, they're another recruiting cycle or two away from getting back to the top of the SEC East.



I don't know that I concur with that assessment.  They are difinitely trending on an upward trajectory, but let's not forget that teams like UGA are still recruiting at the same pace.  In order for Tennessee to rise, someone has to fall.

I wouldn't expect you grasp these concepts without someone like me pointing them out to you, but I feel you get it now.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

Lurker said:


> I don't know that I concur with that assessment.  They are difinitely trending on an upward trajectory, but let's not forget that teams like UGA are still recruiting at the same pace.  In order for Tennessee to rise, someone has to fall.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you grasp these concepts without someone like me pointing them out to you, but I feel you get it now.



Trust me, I'm well aware that there is only room for one at the top.  I'm also aware that that one will never be Duke.

Go Noles!!!!


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me, I'm well aware that there is only room for one at the top.  I'm also aware that that one will never be Duke.
> 
> Go Noles!!!!



We shall see young man.  We shall see.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Lurker said:


> I don't know that I concur with that assessment.  They are difinitely trending on an upward trajectory, but let's not forget that teams like UGA are still recruiting at the same pace.  In order for Tennessee to rise, someone has to fall.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you grasp these concepts without someone like me pointing them out to you, but I feel you get it now.



Def missouri has to fall out of the top spot before 10rc can get there. Im not worried with ugas rec classes theyve been top 10 for 12 years now and they still only get to atlanta by luck. When 10rc takes its place back at the top of the east as they were in the late 90s early 00s then uga will again be out of the picture. Now if Uf gets back to where they were then itll be like the good days when the uf/10rc game determined the east champ with no thought of uga! Its coming sooner than the dawg fans on here wanna admit and I cant wait!


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Def missouri has to fall out of the top spot before 10rc can get there. Im not worried with ugas rec classes theyve been top 10 for 12 years now and they still only get to atlanta by luck. When 10rc takes its place back at the top of the east as they were in the late 90s early 00s then uga will again be out of the picture. Now if Uf gets back to where they were then itll be like the good days when the uf/10rc game determined the east champ with no thought of uga! Its coming sooner than the dawg fans on here wanna admit and I cant wait!



I do believe that a big part of the resistance of UGA fans to accept the fact that UT is on the right track has to do with the fact that they know, historically, only two of the three you mentioned can compete at an elite level at the time.  They know that with the fertile recruiting ground that UF is situated in, there is no way they stay down.  That leaves the other slot for UT or UGA.  To admit that UT is on the upswing is to admit that UGA will soon hit a rough patch.

Again, time will tell.  I, honestly, don't know who will come out on top in the arms race.  Neither does anyone else.  That is why the faithful from both programs are just holding on to hope.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Thats true. Id be happy for us to just flirt with going to atlanta right now. Its been too long and im glad that its looking like we are over the kiffin/dooley dreadful years.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it just me or do Vols fans have an inferiority complex?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2015)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I agree thats why I dont visit volnation. Some of those guys on there sounds as dilusional about 10rc as the uga fans do on here,



i agree with that assessment. 




but the vols still suck.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats true. Id be happy for us to just flirt with going to atlanta right now. Its been too long and im glad that its looking like we are over the kiffin/dooley dreadful years.



Amen to that. Finally some stability on Rocky Top.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the great thing about this forum is you can express dissenting opinions; unlike that nazi site volnation that has trained so many vol fans to become oblivious to reality.



There are forums like that everywhere. People get feathers ruffled easily over a sports team. I do like hearing opinions from everyone else. I comment here more than I do on Vol Nation. At least no one is poisoning century old oak trees round here.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Is it just me or do Vols fans have an inferiority complex?



We've been underachievers for quite a while now. But hey, you gotta stay humble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oops wrong thread



Wrong forum...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> We've been underachievers for quite a while now. But hey, you gotta stay humble.




This year should be no different! 

VOL's suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Amen to that. Finally some stability on Rocky Top.



So please... Enlighten us all.... Where is this stability? Letting off Thugs and bringing them back to campus the week before game time? The only stable things you have is losing! Don't take my word by all means... Just look at the last 10 years.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

3 am volsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

You can tell it's getting close, all is well in the SF !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wrong forum...





Browning Slayer said:


> This year should be no different!
> 
> VOL's suck!





Browning Slayer said:


> So please... Enlighten us all.... Where is this stability? Letting off Thugs and bringing them back to campus the week before game time? The only stable things you have is losing! Don't take my word by all means... Just look at the last 10 years.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> You can tell it's getting close, all is well in the SF !!





Matthew6 said:


> 3 am volsux



This...
This......
This........
And this......

Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This...
> This......
> This........
> And this......
> ...



yep. hourly volsux start tomorrow.


----------

